# Grimvisions Spiderfest 2010 Piece



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I hope the Frogqueen likes it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

looks like a zombie spider to me.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it ... don't think the frogqueen will ... so it must be great!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Now there's something you don't see everyday. That is one disturbing critter you made krough! 
Excellent!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is one disgusting looking spider :zombie:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

He looks like he was Bitten by another spider and his guts were digested..... EEEWWWWWWW


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwwwww. creepy and disgusting. nice job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like he tried to make a pass at a black widow and got himself in a mess o' trouble He's nice and gooey looking.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

When I think of all of your work as a whole, you kinda scare me - and I mean that as a helluva compliment!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great take on a spider, wait...that is a spider isn't it? Looks like something that was a spider and then decided to morph after being tossed into a vat of hazardous waste! Great piece, will look good in the tree with his brothers and sisters.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I had a chance to see this sucker in person! It's a very creepy little thang! Awesome work krough.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

an excellent creation!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that thing is nasty looking ....I love it


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

ewww, that is so gross- its awesome ! going to scare the TOTers!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That thing is gonna give me nightmares for sure! Not to mention all your TOT'ers!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yuck! That's one mean looking spider! Nice!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------

